# Brooklyn's New Bed



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

My husband was on the couch playing guitar and left the case open on the floor...


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like THE perfect bed to me ;D


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

now build one to look like your dog perfect


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great shot.

You could market this dog bed to other musicians.

RBD


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

too funny.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

How cute... Looks very comfortable, too!!


----------

